

Photo Pea 0.3 – New features - IvanK_net
http://blog.photopea.com/photopea-0-3.html

======
yulaow
Well I hoped for a html5 (open source) solution since years, but they will
have A LOT of work to do if the want just to be at least comparable with gimp,
not to say with photoshop. I mean, the guys of gimp are working since years to
improve their program and it still has serious performance issues in some
cases and still lack a lot of functionalities of phothoshop.

------
cyberpanther
Great start! I've been waiting for something like this for a long time. Almost
all online photo editors run in flash or don't have good PSD support. They are
almost all geared towards users who want to do photo touch ups.

This is definitely lacking in features but has a lot of potential and gladly
pay for it to see it developed more.

~~~
tinafm
You should try Picozu
[http://www.picozu.com/editor/](http://www.picozu.com/editor/)

No Flash, great PSD support and lots of other features.

~~~
IvanK_net
Try to import that pea.psd into Picozu and you will see the difference (no
layer effects).

------
redbulls
How about pixlr? It is pretty solid and feature packed for a free web app

~~~
marxdeveloper
pixlr has 1 very big issue - it requires flash player and 1 smaller issue - no
grid

------
pagekicker
no it is not

